# Tv On Pc



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

found all the football live on pc free

http://www.andromedanet.com/tvtuner_planet_sports1.html

sam


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

Cheers Sam

Can't find the Arsenal game on there though.

Managed to find it here http://www.ivytv.net/sport/index.php?id=242

but my crappy download speeds can't handle it very well


----------



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

or...you could try Sopcast

www.sopcast.org/


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

www.myp2p.eu


----------

